# University Business Degrees



## Tysonboss1 (23 July 2008)

I run a successful Business and have many investments, However I don't have any academic degrees or courses in business management.

I actually didn't do to well at high school ( mainly through lack of interest), and joined the military straight from high school, from there after 5 years I started my business.

I am now thinking about weather I would benefit from a university course in business and if so which course or degree.

Has any one out there done any business degrees, if so what were there thoughts on them, and do you think I would beneifit from doing one.

I have absouloutly no idea about university courses,... I did a bit of reseach but have no idea what a bachular of business is or anything like that.


----------



## chops_a_must (23 July 2008)

Tysonboss1 said:


> I run a successful Business and have many investments, However I don't have any academic degrees or courses in business management.
> 
> I actually didn't do to well at high school ( mainly through lack of interest), and joined the military straight from high school, from there after 5 years I started my business.
> 
> ...




I've done about six years of studying students studying econs and business, and the conclusion that I have come to is this: Dress conservatively and as close to everyone else as possible. It seems to be all you need to know to succeed.


----------



## grace (23 July 2008)

Tysonboss1 said:


> I run a successful Business and have many investments, However I don't have any academic degrees or courses in business management.
> 
> I actually didn't do to well at high school ( mainly through lack of interest), and joined the military straight from high school, from there after 5 years I started my business.
> 
> ...




I have a Bachelor of Business.  It certainly helped to get a good job, but nothing compares to life experiences.  There are so many parts of it that I have never used.  I guess there are a lot of areas that you keep in the back of your mind from time to time and use without realising it though.  I have also been self-employed for a long time, employing staff and so on. That was only the beginning of my studies..........


----------



## Tysonboss1 (23 July 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> I've done about six years of studying students studying econs and business, and the conclusion that I have come to is this: Dress conservatively and as close to everyone else as possible. It seems to be all you need to know to succeed.




Oohh Crap,....lol. 

I am always the one turning up to meetings under dressed. Actually I went to a meeting last night and I was clearly the most under dressed in the room, I actually even got a few weird up and down looks from these people who were in "Smart Business Atire",... their attitudes changed pretty quikly though, when they realised I was the one they were there to  give the proposel too.


----------



## ROE (23 July 2008)

Tysonboss1 said:


> I run a successful Business and have many investments, However I don't have any academic degrees or courses in business management.
> 
> I actually didn't do to well at high school ( mainly through lack of interest), and joined the military straight from high school, from there after 5 years I started my business.
> 
> ...




They dont teach you anything useful at uni but stress and test the young brain to its level of competent. Those crazy 3D maths/ vsl/cpu design units just really stress your brain to the end of the universe and I never seen it again since those days


----------



## nioka (23 July 2008)

Tysonboss1 said:


> I run a successful Business and have many investments, However I don't have any academic degrees or courses in business management.
> 
> I actually didn't do to well at high school ( mainly through lack of interest), and joined the military straight from high school, from there after 5 years I started my business.
> 
> ...




 It will definitely help. I had a management job before I went back to "school' and studied business management for 4 years, 4 nights a week and a lot of weekends. The main thing I learnt was that I would not have progressed as I did without having done the study.I would have been left behind in the competetive world of business. Experience is a wonderful teacher but educated experience reduces the errors made while gaining the experience. You find out more about the thinking behind the actions and you learn to think ahead with more success. 
 In my experience I have found that to have just the academic qualifications without practical commercial experience is not sufficient.
  Business management in a large firm is not all a bed of roses. After a few years I suddenly realised that I was spending most of my time settling arguments, signing my name and being undermined by junior idiots with degrees and no experience. I gave up the job and started working for myself in a business that I owned.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (24 July 2008)

nioka said:


> It will definitely help. I had a management job before I went back to "school' and studied business management for 4 years, 4 nights a week and a lot of weekends. The main thing I learnt was that I would not have progressed as I did without having done the study.I would have been left behind in the competetive world of business. Experience is a wonderful teacher but educated experience reduces the errors made while gaining the experience. You find out more about the thinking behind the actions and you learn to think ahead with more success.
> In my experience I have found that to have just the academic qualifications without practical commercial experience is not sufficient.
> Business management in a large firm is not all a bed of roses. After a few years I suddenly realised that I was spending most of my time settling arguments, signing my name and being undermined by junior idiots with degrees and no experience. I gave up the job and started working for myself in a business that I owned.




Hey mate,

What course or degree did you actually do,... as I said I am keen to further my education,.. But I actually have no idea which course to do.... but i don't want to waste my time on somthing


----------



## Spanning Tree (24 July 2008)

I have done a Bachelor of Commerce. You need to ask yourself what it is you want and whether formal education is needed to get what you want. If you need it, do it. Look at websites and look for job ads and look specifically at the qualifications they require, e.g. a certain job may look for a minimum of a masters degree.



> I am always the one turning up to meetings under dressed. Actually I went to a meeting last night and I was clearly the most under dressed in the room, I actually even got a few weird up and down looks from these people who were in "Smart Business Atire",... their attitudes changed pretty quikly though, when they realised I was the one they were there to give the proposel too.




Actually, even this topic is studied by economists. It is called countersignalling. Usually those who are lower in rank in the office dress according to strict dress codes but those in higher levels are more casual. See http://www.bus.indiana.edu/riharbau/cs-randfinal.pdf for the paper.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (24 July 2008)

Spanning Tree said:


> I have done a Bachelor of Commerce. You need to ask yourself what it is you want and whether formal education is needed to get what you want. If you need it, do it. Look at websites and look for job ads and look specifically at the qualifications they require, e.g. a certain job may look for a minimum of a masters degree.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, even this topic is studied by economists. It is called countersignalling. Usually those who are lower in rank in the office dress according to strict dress codes but those in higher levels are more casual. See http://www.bus.indiana.edu/riharbau/cs-randfinal.pdf for the paper.




Well I have no intention of ever being employed by any one except myself again,... so I don't want to do one of those courses that just gets me a job.

I want to do a course that will add to my business.but as I said I don't really know whats out there.


----------



## wabbit (24 July 2008)

Tysonboss1 said:


> Well I have no intention of ever being employed by any one except myself again,... so I don't want to do one of those courses that just gets me a job.




I spent nearly 18 years in the military but have spent the last 2 1/2 years at Uni doing 2 degrees with three majors.  None of my studies will ever get me a job (?) (I have worked for the "man" before, never again, and now work for myself) but just for the fact that I have learned to research and dedicate my time has kick-started my brain to think about things (everything) at a different level.  This has paid dividends in our business which has doubled its turnover in the last twelve months; things are improving more every day.

Study anything.

I now have Bachelors of Science in Mathematics and Statistics, and Computer Science with a double major in Cyber Forensics, Information and Security Management.  Although our business is IT oriented, the studies do not directly contribute, but we use the study experience and the knowledge of the people we met during the study to further our business.  Study whatever you like, and if you run your own business then draw parallels from whatever you study to your own business.  I don't think any advanced education can be a bad thing (except for B.A. students!)


wabbit []


----------



## wildkactus (24 July 2008)

Tysonboss1,
Is it a degree you are after or a mentor in business?

I was in a similar place a year ago, thinking I needed to get a degree more advanced education, (I have a similar background as you school - military - own business)

What I really wanted was just a mentor, or group of mentors to bounce ideas off.
I ended up locating and joining an Entrenprenuers group which has lead to having a netowrk of people that I can bounce my ideas off and get advice on how to do things that I don't know about.
It also gives you a group of people that you can just go have a beer with and discuss the world that are not part of your normal group.

I found this was a better approach to my higher education.
As they say it's lonely at the top!


----------



## Ashsaege (24 July 2008)

I was studying Bachelor of Business (International Business), but i have just changed to Bachelor of Finance.

I've found so far that to be really successful at uni, you need to learn conceptual thinking. And successful managers and business owners are great conceptual thinkers! I studied a management course last semester and the lecturer would constantly tell us to branch off, think conceptual. I also learned from that one course that to be a great manager you need understanding of Law, accounting, psychology etc

Work experience is as valuable as studying uni. I work full time, and study part time externally. What i learn at Uni I can easily relate to my workplace.

I think having a degree under your belt will definitely be an asset


----------



## ajn946 (24 July 2008)

I am currently in my last semester of both a law degree and a commerce degree with accounting and finance majors. From what I have observed, uni degrees will serve different purposes on different levels for people. I have learned almost nothing of value from my 5 years of study thus far that was directly taught from the course. You will learn more in 6 moths of working in a respective field than you can hope to learn from an entire degree. A degree seems to be the ticket into the working world, without it your journey is that much harder. 

I do not hold in any sort of regard for most of these social science type degrees. The stricter science and mathematical courses are different. I spend most of my days in my pajamas trading (attempting) and testing my ideas. I also have started a business with my father which so far has been very enlightening. Nothing I have learnt correlates to what I am doing now. 

On the other hand, uni created the conditions necessary to expose different facets of myself. It has enabled me to finish an incomplete. This was the purpose for me being at uni (only released quite some time into it) and for that I am happy.

Nothing is a waste of time, everything must, however, have purpose and context. If you do not need to be taught things like the efficient market theory then maybe your time will be more effectively used somewhere else.


----------



## nioka (24 July 2008)

Tysonboss1 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> What course or degree did you actually do,... as I said I am keen to further my education,.. But I actually have no idea which course to do.... but i don't want to waste my time on somthing




In my day it was called Business Management. My brother did the same course a couple of years later in Melbourne ( I did mine in Queensland) and it went under a slightly different name. Check out Diploma of Business Management. It is/was a broad  course which touches on subjects such as Business Law and Accounting to give you enough of an understanding of the subject to have meaningful dialogue with the specialist business lawyers and accountants. Fairly comprehensive in subjects like time and motion study,sales, advertising, labour management and public relations. 

A particularly good course for someone owning and/or operating a small business as well as good training for someone who wants to climb the ladder in the commercial world. At the time it helped me go from a Production manager in charge of staff of approx 30 to a Manager responsible for the establishing and conduct of a business hiring over 600.

I can assure you it would not be a waste of time.


----------



## Doris (24 July 2008)

nioka said:


> In my day it was called Business Management. My brother did the same course a couple of years later in Melbourne ( I did mine in Queensland) and it went under a slightly different name. Check out Diploma of Business Management. It is/was a broad  course which touches on subjects such as Business Law and Accounting to give you enough of an understanding of the subject to have meaningful dialogue with the specialist business lawyers and accountants. Fairly comprehensive in subjects like time and motion study,sales, advertising, labour management and public relations.
> 
> A particularly good course for someone owning and/or operating a small business as well as good training for someone who wants to climb the ladder in the commercial world. At the time it helped me go from a Production manager in charge of staff of approx 30 to a Manager responsible for the establishing and conduct of a business hiring over 600.
> 
> I can assure you it would not be a waste of time.




Great post nioka!

Most university courses are theory based. (medicine, vet, dentistry excepted) 

Universities of Technology and TAFE ( Qld... are other states called the same?) are practically based.

I've known many teachers (for example) who have compared their preparation at UQ against others from QUT and the latter won every time.

It sounds to me as though a Diploma of Business Management from a TAFE may be the key for you Tysonboss1... as noika suggested.  

It would have  the nitty gritty of what you want/need that you could assimilate into your experience... the practical application of theories rather than time spent understanding where/how the theories developed.

Good luck!


----------



## JackJackJack (24 July 2008)

I have a degree in Commerce - majors in Business Systems Analysis and Economics.
Some of the content I will never ever use again - some highly relevant.
Either way a degree if nothing else is a major life fullfillment IMO.


----------



## MRC & Co (24 July 2008)

Why would you want a degree if you have a successful business?  

If for the intrinsic satisfaction then ok, but it is not going to do much to enhance your business, let alone worth the time and money it takes to get one!


----------



## JTLP (24 July 2008)

Recently completed my degree...Bach of Bus/Comm whatever the kids are calling it these days ( i'm a kid too)...best time of my life tysonboss.

In summer the ladies flaunt it...you get to lie on the grass and admire the sweet little frames untainted by the dreaded office ass and so forth.

In winter they rug up but just crank up the heater in the lecturer's and it still comes out 

Oh wait you wanted value from your degree no ladies...let me see...

As rude as this sounds...Uni > Tafe. The uni degree looks much better on paper...the whole stigma surrounding etc etc. TAFE is hands on and more for apprenticeships or a stepping stone to uni (never been so may be a little ignorant).

Uni does have its downsides though. Group work sucks big time. I know they are trying to teach life skills and crap in it...but really if you get stuck with moochers who twiddle there thumbs you end up pretty drained. Also, how old are you tyson? Mature age students tend to get the cold shoulder when they roll around uni...somethign about middle life crisis??? 

But the drawcards of uni are good. I majored in marketing and law...marketing helps to dissect the mind and really opens your eyes to dirty tricks the big boys play lol.

Law was very useful and very applicable to every day life. Tax and accounting have come in handy to reap some extra $$$ for my tax returns.

Bach of Comm is good because they have so many streams - Accounting, Finance, Law, International Bus, Eco, Marketing, Management, HR etc etc...take your pick. I would reccommend doing Finance and Acco...both very helpful in the real world.

Hope that helped!

If all else fails just rip a Van Wilder...stay at college for 7 years getting fkd up and just getting women on tap...

ADIOS


----------



## 2BAD4U (24 July 2008)

Have a look at post graduate certificates instead of a bachelors degree.  I work full time and have just completed a Graduate Certificate in Finance.  The benefit of this is that it is only 1 year part time and can lead to a Post Grad Diploma and then Masters in the same time it would take you to get an Undergraduate Degree.

I am certain with your work experience you can get into a Post Grad course, that's what I did (no Undergraduate Degree).

As for if it is useful, absolutely. As others have said it not only helps you in your career but also teaches you to think differently.


----------



## bowseruni (25 July 2008)

once i finish my thesis this semester i will have two degree's, Ba Mechanical engineering and Ba Business.

for what it's worth, save your cash as the Uni degree in straight business is a joke to be honest. I can't work out why students do straight business degree's, do they all want to work at real estate agencies or operate a photocopier at some corporate hell hole?

I wish i had done economics or something more useful than business. However, it will come in handy for doing budgets

If you have experience i recommend not to waste your time or money, saying that some jobs want that piece of paper for you to be employed.


----------



## --B-- (25 July 2008)

2BAD4U said:


> Have a look at post graduate certificates instead of a bachelors degree.  I work full time and have just completed a Graduate Certificate in Finance.  The benefit of this is that it is only 1 year part time and can lead to a Post Grad Diploma and then Masters in the same time it would take you to get an Undergraduate Degree.
> 
> I am certain with your work experience you can get into a Post Grad course, that's what I did (no Undergraduate Degree).
> 
> As for if it is useful, absolutely. As others have said it not only helps you in your career but also teaches you to think differently.




100% agree with this.

i work full time and currently doing an MBA (masters of business adminstration). ive bypassed the whole undergraduate thing by going straight to masters (work experience gets you in  - i just sent a resume to the uni). 

bachelors degrees arent as highliy regarded as masters and i believe masters are more focussed and relevant as opposed to some of the waffle and fluff they bore you with in undergrad..


----------



## MRC & Co (25 July 2008)

bowseruni said:


> once i finish my thesis this semester i will have two degree's, Ba Mechanical engineering and Ba Business.
> 
> for what it's worth, save your cash as the Uni degree in straight business is a joke to be honest. I can't work out why students do straight business degree's, do they all want to work at real estate agencies or operate a photocopier at some corporate hell hole?
> 
> ...




Can't agree more.  

I will add a "Bachelor of Management".  What a joke of a degree.  

If you want to work for somebody else, get a degree.   If you want to work for yourself, don't even waste your effort, unless of course you want to run an engineering, accounting or other related professional firm, by which a degree will be deemed as a necessity by clients.


----------



## julius (25 July 2008)

A degree is a ticket in the job queue - plain and simple.

It can get you into jobs that you just can't get without a degree these days - only a small part is 'technical' education, the rest is general and I guess is used to judge your ability to learn...

Uni is a pain in the ass, but it's a ticket to hopefully getting access to the best experience.


----------



## bowseruni (26 July 2008)

--B-- said:


> 100% agree with this.
> 
> i work full time and currently doing an MBA (masters of business adminstration). ive bypassed the whole undergraduate thing by going straight to masters (work experience gets you in  - i just sent a resume to the uni).
> 
> bachelors degrees arent as highliy regarded as masters and i believe masters are more focussed and relevant as opposed to some of the waffle and fluff they bore you with in undergrad..




B can you tell me what your MBA is like? is it hard/demanding? who is it through? full time/part time? how long will it take?

thanks, A MBA is something i will consider doing in a few years as it increases my pay. Only disappointment is that i don't think they will give me credit for any of the business subjects that i have already done in my undergrd business degree


----------



## --B-- (28 July 2008)

bowseruni said:


> B can you tell me what your MBA is like? is it hard/demanding? who is it through? full time/part time? how long will it take?




i do my MBA part time. i only go one night per week. this is plenty for me as i work full time and also need to enjoy my life outside of work/study.

going at this rate, the entire MBA will take 4 yrs. (3 subjects per year for total of 12 subjects). im 2.5 years into mine.

to be honest ive been quite happy at how easy ive found it. having not been in undergraduate study i wasnt actually aware of the intensity of uni but have been pleasantly surprised to get good grades the whole way.



> i don't think they will give me credit for any of the business subjects that i have already done in my undergrd business degree




youre right there.

good luck with it though.

just on the comments of those here claiming university study is pointless unless you want to work for someone else your whole life. what an absolutely ridiculous comment.


----------



## davicta (28 July 2008)

I'm currently studying for a degree in Commerce at UWA majoring in Marketing and Management. In the management side I've picked up a few units that is more oriented in running and managing a business. The units I have found really interesting and possibly of practical use were:

International Management (teaching you to bring your business overseas and learning about adapting to different cultures)
Strategic Management (strategic planning and implementation for your business)
Organisational Structure and Design (managing and capturing knowledge in your business)
Organisational Behaviour (motivating your staff in your business)
IMO though since you've already have a business you might as well just buy the textbooks for those units. But if you want the university experience and the accreditation then go for a Business/Commerce degree in Management.


----------



## pan (7 August 2008)

G'day can anyone help me, I doing year 12 at the moment and looking to go into the financial industry preferablely towards the share market side of things..

What are firms looking for as in what degrees do you guys believe would be benefical in getting me a job?? Ex. Economics, Finance or Commence degrees??


----------



## bowseruni (7 August 2008)

pan said:


> G'day can anyone help me, I doing year 12 at the moment and looking to go into the financial industry preferablely towards the share market side of things..
> 
> What are firms looking for as in what degrees do you guys believe would be benefical in getting me a job?? Ex. Economics, Finance or Commence degrees??






If your smart enough Do economics/law, A mate is currently doing that and has scored a sweet job at maquarie bank


----------



## pan (8 August 2008)

bowseruni said:


> If your smart enough Do economics/law, A mate is currently doing that and has scored a sweet job at maquarie bank




Ok thanks, I currently do legal studies, would say it is my favourite subject but anyways.. 

Also does anyone know of the better of the Adelaide Unis.?? I have been looking at Adelaide cause you can approve you ENTER score through the SEAS program. Example- an 85 ENTER score is bumped up to like 93 or something.


----------



## prawn_86 (8 August 2008)

pan said:


> Also does anyone know of the better of the Adelaide Unis.?? I have been looking at Adelaide cause you can approve you ENTER score through the SEAS program. Example- an 85 ENTER score is bumped up to like 93 or something.




Adelaide Uni is very theory based and to be honest quite arrogant.

UniSA is much more practical based and have just opened a law school at the start of this year, with quite a number of big names coming to help start it. The chancellors of UniSA are quite visionary and seem to want to move the uni forward, whereas Adelaide Uni seems to be resting on its laurels a bit.

Just my


----------



## agro (8 August 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Adelaide Uni is very theory based and to be honest quite arrogant.
> 
> UniSA is much more practical based and have just opened a law school at the start of this year, with quite a number of big names coming to help start it. The chancellors of UniSA are quite visionary and seem to want to move the uni forward, whereas Adelaide Uni seems to be resting on its laurels a bit.
> 
> Just my




UniSA opening a law school lol - just goes to show this is has not been around for a long time and is a new player on the block

stick with whats proven and has a history behind it - Adelaide


----------



## cordelia (8 August 2008)

If you want to be educated you don't need to go to university.....University provides you with the formal requirements necessary to get a foot in the door of your chosen career path.

You also need to consider the fees. Undergraduate degrees don't have to be paid up front if you get a HECS place. However, as soon as you start working and generating income above a certain level then you have to pay it back...

Fees for Postgraduate degrees have to be paid upfront....
My masters cost me around $15000 but it wasn't worth it because it only marginally improved my salary.....I have a string of qualifications but I make more money working for myself......

Quite honestly, I wouldn't recommend going to uni, paying an enormous amount to get a degree if it is not going to assist you in improving your income....Especially if you have your own business already.


----------



## agro (8 August 2008)

cordelia said:


> If you want to be educated you don't need to go to university.....University provides you with the formal requirements necessary to get a foot in the door of your chosen career path.
> 
> You also need to consider the fees. Undergraduate degrees don't have to be paid up front if you get a HECS place. However, as soon as you start working and generating income above a certain level then you have to pay it back...
> 
> ...




can't you get Fee Help or something along those lines though?


----------



## cordelia (8 August 2008)

agro said:


> can't you get Fee Help or something along those lines though?





I'm not sure. Do you mean help from the government? You can get PELS which is a loan so you don't have to pay upfront for post grad courses.....


----------



## 2BAD4U (8 August 2008)

cordelia said:


> Fees for Postgraduate degrees have to be paid upfront....



Not true.

You can get FEE-HELP. I have just completed a post-grad course at Curtin and will be paying the fees off through tax (same as the old HECS system). Also if you make voluntary contributions, you can get a 10% discount so you could have saved yourself $1500 by using FEE-HELP and paying it off before tax time.


----------

